# Colombiana - Blu-Ray Review



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7772[/img]*Title: Colombiana
Starring: Zoe Saldana, Jordi Molla, Lennie James, Cliff Curtis
Directed by: Oliver Megaton
Written by: Luc Besson, Robert Mark Kamen
Studio: Sony
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 108 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: 12/20/2011* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars:  
*Extras:* :4stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*90

*Summary:* 
A young girl in Bogota witnesses the viscous murder of her parents by a drug lord and narrowly escapes the scene with her life, her ‘passport’ and an address in Chicago to a safe haven. Now, the young girl who dreamed of one day helping authorities fight crime in her home country, swears to her uncle she will one day avenge the deaths of her parents. 15 years later, the CIA and FBI are trying to find a professional killer that has been targeting drug lords and henchmen and who has racked up a total of 23 confirmed kills. Could it be our little 'Cataleya' is all grown up?[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7766[/img]

Zoe Saldana, ‘The Losers’ and ‘Star Trek’, stars as Cataleya Restrepo in this action spectacle from producer Luc Besson of 'Taken' and 'The Transporter' film series. I actually enjoyed this movie a little more the average critic did, it only earned a 28% approval rating from critics on Rotten Tomatoes but 54% approval from audiences. Then again, I am not exactly the type of critic to be over critical of a good ‘Shoot Em’ up’, another film that I happen to love! 

The film starts off at a fairly rapid pace as Catayela leads the bad guys on a Parkour romp through the streets of Bagota but quickly comes to a more evenly paced action film until the end when it goes full bore with the action again. There are a couple of taught scenes that add a little drama to the film, but it’s not what I would describe as an edge of your seat thriller by any means. It’s a good movie but not in the same way that ‘Taken’ was a good movie.

Saldana was very believable in the role of Catayela and comes off as confident and in control similarly to her character in ‘The Losers’ or even as Niri in 'Avatar'. Saldana is one of those action stars that can really own a role with authority like Sigourney Weaver or Jason Statham. The point I am trying to make is that when she is on screen, her character is in charge and that’s that! I hope she stays with the action genre for a while, she's very good at it. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7767[/img]Two other actors that I enjoy watching were in this one as well. Lennie James from 'The Walking Dead', 'Snatch' and 'Sahara' and Cliff Curtis who has been in movies such as 'Training Day', 'Live Free or Die Hard' and 'Collateral Damage'. Both of these actors could be great if they could only land the right roles to move them forward. But such as life that they will more than likely be stuck in supporting roles for their careers and we'll get stuck with... (Fill in the blank) 

Producer Luc Besson has always had a knack for films like 'Colombiana' and has written and produced some of the best action movies over the past 10 years including; Taken, The Transporter, District 13, From Paris with Love, Leon: The Professional and countless others. Director Olivier is starting to hit his stride going from Hitman as 2nd unit director to Transporter 3 and is currently filming Taken 2. So you can pretty much guess from those credits what Colombiana is.

*Rating:* 
Rated PG-13 for violence, disturbing images, intense sequences of action, sexuality and brief strong language

*Video:* :4.5stars:
Colombiana is presented in 1080P high definition AVC MPEG-4 with a 2:35.1 aspect ratio and the results are nearly flawless and definitely of reference level quality. This is a sharp, crisp image with an almost infinite amount of detail that comes through wonderfully. Facial features are very pronounced and upfront showing even the smallest imperfections and broad landscape shots are jaw droopingly good. The color pallet volleys but it always vivid without ever being intrusive. The color temperature is mostly warm and flesh tones are consistently natural. Black levels are gradational and shadow delineation is equally impressive with great separation in darker scenes. This is a beautiful transfer and must be seen to be appreciated.
























*Audio:* :4.5stars:

The 5.1 DTS-HD-MA shines equally as bright as the video transfer. This is an incredibly dynamic audio presentation that offers something for every taste. The soundtrack is outstanding and fills the room with tense atmosphere when called for. The bass is a lot more active than most films and is very impactful to the point that you can feel the bullets impacting your chest. The surround channels are full of life as each incursion that Cataleya runs into starts a chaotic shooting spree through the room. One thing I noticed is the spaciousness that this soundstage has. When you hear it, it just feels big and open. It was a neat experience and wish more filmmakers took as much time and put as much thought into their sound design as this team did.

*Extras:* :4stars:


Colombiana: The Making of 
Cataleya's Journey 
Trailers 
Assassins 
Training a Killer 
Take the Ride 
Ultraviolet Digital Copy


*Overall:* :4.5stars:
Colombiana isn’t going to impress anyone with its story and the action has been done many times over, but in Colombiana’s case, it has been done correctly. There are plenty of things along the way that require a certain level suspension of disbelief, but it’s an action movie people not a contender for movie of the year. I sure hope Saldana stays in this genre for a while; she has such a strong presence on the screen and is one of the most convincing lead action stars in the business today. If you like modern action fare such as Taken and From Paris with Love, then don’t worry about picking this one up for $20, you’ll enjoy it and the A/V was worth it in my opinion. If, on the other hand, you are the type to pick apart every plot twist and hole that comes along, then a rental will be more to your liking. Either way it is at the very least worth a watch. Recommendation: Rent It!


*Recommendation: Rent It!​*



Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Again spot on review Dale. As you said this movie has been done many times over and is basically eye and ear candy. For me it was worth the rental but certainly won't be added to my BD collection.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good review Dale.

I enjoyed the film. Did not feel cheated out of my time like many other 2011 movies did. Saldana is a first rate actress and it does not hurt that she is rather easy on the eyes, too!

Worth every penny of the rental $


----------



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice review but I disagree a little regarding the movie. It's ok but I was disappointed in it. I don't think this is a bad movie but the story leaves a lot to be desired and the action was nothing special. I would not buy but may be worth a rental.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Good review Dale.

I rented this movie Glad I didn't buy it.


----------

